# A few Chatterbait variations this week.



## richg99

Using OnTheWater's Chatterbait primer
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=39633&p=402239&hilit=chatter#p402239

I bought some blades and have been messing around with a few rigs.

I modified the standard hook-side rig by using a Coastlock style clip on the end. That allows for changing the end hook/worm/jig etc. easily.

On one setup, I put a hook equipped with a screw-type Twist-lock on it. I added a simple split shot. The Split shot was squeezed onto the hook's shaft. It helps keep the worm and hook upright. Color was added by using a pipe-cleaner.

Just a fun few hours on a lazy day. FYI rich


----------



## LDUBS

Rich, If I were to put one of those small chatter blades a few inches in front of a hoochie or an in-line spinner (like a Mepps or wedding ring) would it give some wiggle action to the lures? I'm wondering if this might be another way to add some action while trolling without using a dodger. My slower trolling speed is in the 1.8 to 2 mph range. I'm thinking these would still have good action at that speed. The chatter blade might also be a nice small-scale attractor (trout like shiny things wiggling through the water - LOL).


----------



## richg99

Yes, I think they add "wiggle" to anything they touch. 

PM me your address and I'll snail-mail a couple of them to you. 

rich


----------



## LDUBS

richg99 said:


> Yes, I think they add "wiggle" to anything they touch.
> 
> PM me your address and I'll snail-mail a couple of them to you.
> 
> rich



That is very generous. Who knows, this may revolutionize how we troll for trout. Haha

PM sent & Thanks!


----------



## richg99

A couple of blades to mess with are in the mail.

If I were to buy those blades again, I would buy the "bubbler" version. If you didn't want them to "bubble" you could just add a piece of tape over the holes.


----------



## Jim

Have you tried them fishing yet Rich? They look great!


----------



## LDUBS

Thank you Rich. I received them. I was going to head out tomorrow but it looks like it will be Friday instead. I'm looking forward to seeing how these do trolling.


----------



## LDUBS

I tried these out this past Friday. I used my buffing wheel & some rouge to get a decent shine on the blades. I put a chatter blade about 3” in front of a wedding ring. Holding it off the side of the boat, the action under water looks real good. However, even though I was using swivels, I had a pretty big problem with line twist. You know the kind so bad it wraps around your rod and you can't even reel it in. I was using about a 125’ setback and trolling at 2.6 to 3 mph. I need to do some more trial and error.


----------



## Butthead

I think the blade needs to be right in front of the weight. 3" seems pretty far away. I would try using it with more weight or slow down the trolling speed. There's just not enough weight resistance to keep it from flipping over.


----------



## LDUBS

Butthead said:


> I think the blade needs to be right in front of the weight. 3" seems pretty far away. I would try using it with more weight or slow down the trolling speed. There's just not enough weight resistance to keep it from flipping over.



Thanks! I can do that pretty easily. A wedding ring weighs basically nothing. Maybe I'll add some weight and use a hoochie with two hooks. Next time out I'll give it a shot. I was hoping for next week, but doc appts and rain forecasts are getting in the way.


----------



## DiveLiberty

I had never heard of the Chatterbait before the last Bassmaster Magazine that contained a whole article on them. Tried them out this weekend on Tablerock Lake in Branson, MO with great success!


----------



## Jim

Awesome! 

I wish there was a way I could fix these pictures......on a mission now.


----------



## WV1951

Jim, the only way I know to fix is copy them to a hosting site(IMGUR,ect.), edit to make them upright, then move to this site. 
For example.


----------



## onthewater102

Awesome!


----------



## DaleH

LDUBS said:


> However, even though I was using swivels, I had a pretty big problem with line twist. You know the kind so bad it wraps around your rod and you can't even reel it in.


Whilst trolling, to prevent line twist when needed, I'll add a Luhr Jensen 'trolling rudder' a good 3' ahead of the lure. I'll also use good ball bearing swivels.


----------



## richg99

Dive...I'll bet you like Chatterbaits now!


----------



## LDUBS

DaleH said:


> LDUBS said:
> 
> 
> 
> However, even though I was using swivels, I had a pretty big problem with line twist. You know the kind so bad it wraps around your rod and you can't even reel it in.
> 
> 
> 
> Whilst trolling, to prevent line twist when needed, I'll add a Luhr Jensen 'trolling rudder' a good 3' ahead of the lure. I'll also use good ball bearing swivels.
Click to expand...



Thanks! I don't know why I didn't think of that. I have some of those somewhere. I agree with you on the ball bearing swivels. More expensive but worth it IMO. I had the chatter blade set up more like an attractor. Next time I'll set it up like a lure. That along with the rudder should work well. Hopefully I'll be back on the water in another month or so. 

BTW, I seem to have avoided the sideways pic problem by making sure the images are well within the size parameters for the site before attaching them. I can't remember where I got the tip. Maybe it was someone here.


----------

